# DRA Fullscreen Keyboard Shortcuts



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone now if there are any keyboard commands for full screen (using sling adapter/dish remote access)?

I only know of number key 0-9 being used to change channels and up/down arrow keys for up/down channels.

I would like some way to skip back/forward while watching dvr.
Ability to play and pause.

I've tried the Windows media keys without success.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't speak for the sling adapter, but with the slingbox, the key board equivalents are seen by right clicking on the Dish remote to the left of the screen, for instance channel up and down are the = and - keys.


----------



## TreborG2 (Jun 24, 2008)

nightfly85 said:


> Does anyone now if there are any keyboard commands for full screen (using sling adapter/dish remote access)?
> 
> I only know of number key 0-9 being used to change channels and up/down arrow keys for up/down channels.


By playing around a bit in full screen, I've found that pressing F is fast forward, FF faster forward etc (just like pressing the button the more times you press F the faster it goes)

The same is for R (reverse) and RR ...etc..
P does play.. and S does stop..

Word of warning.. don't futz with the D key... d stands for "does sumptin'" .... after hitting it a few times.. I got nada on the screen, blank like it was stopped ... but when I restored the window size.. it was treated to the "streaming @ " and the numbers from 100k to 200k or so.. and I couldn't get anything to play, grid, etc.. I tried closing the video window and re-starting my DVR event .... but in the end.. I walked down the hall to my living room, and hit the red button on my 722k.. 

so that D ... "Duz Sumptin" ... and it don't seem good... 

I've also tried T, G, V, B, E, (d) thinking the keys to the right or left or below R & F would do something.. hence D duz sumptin .. 

The full screen window has to be active/selected. example I've a dual monitor set up.. so while I'm here typin' ... on my right I'm wathing Mike Holmes on Holmes Inspection ... I have to click in the window or ALT-Tab to the "FULLSCREENWINDOW" app and then F/R/P .. etc..

and keep in mind its slow to respond... LOL


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

I know this is an older thread started by me some time ago, however, "finding" the hotkeys for full screen mode is still troublesome.

Besides those noted above:

U - Pause
- OR + down OR up channel
L - Live TV

Still looking for Volume up/down/mute and skip forward/back.


----------

